# Become Comfortable Driving.



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

I remember overhearing one day that having a car is one of the criteria by which girls judge a guy's attractiveness. And of course it's nice to be able to have the freedom to go places in general and not sit at home all day feeling like poo.

So I intend to become comfortable driving, day or night, rain, sleet, snow, or shine, local or highway, etc, etc. The brilliant thing about this goal is that's it's not altogether unreasonable neglecting the fact that I don't own a car. I will be able to drive one of my parents' cars during winter break to commute to a class that I will be taking for three weeks so just like I, through exposure, was able to get over anxiety associated with shopping, being out in public, and approaching strangers, I will no longer be afraid behind the wheel by January 1st, 2008. I will pound my anxiety until my fears of being burned alive, impaled with a sign post, shattered into twenty-two bloody pieces, and otherwise killed horribly are gone...or unless I actually die one of those ways in which case I will also be rid of my fear. 

Hooray for me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have to get my licence still.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Is it based on the car or just the fact they can drive?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i own a car have my permit. i just can't drive it. its stick, and i can't drive stick. i went driving yesterday and i stoped at an uphill for the first time. you have to know how to drive stick of else when its time to go again and you don't know how to do it your car is going to go back and hit another car. i was scared. i thought i was going to hit the car in back of me. but i didn't. i steped on the gas and let go of the clutch. ok, my message isn't going anywere, so i'll just stop typing now... :lol


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

I actually want to try driving a manual. I'm just afraid that I might forget to step on the clutch while trying to shift and stalling the car in traffic or worse, while making a tight turn.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

its really not that hard.i stated of in manual. i never driven a automatic car.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck TheStig. I'm sure you'll do fine. 

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------

